# Replacement Decals



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi there. I recently purchased a 2005 25RSS that is in great shape, but was stored outside. As a result most of the decals are toast and have been peeling. Specifically the two on the side and one on the back slide that say Outback. Being the anal person I am, I have completely removed them and would like to replace them with new decals. I called my dealer and he quoted me $91.30 each. Does that sound right to you? It's a bit steeper than I thought it would be.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They are not cheap. Not sure if those prices are too far out there.


----------



## CAMike (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank You and Happy Birthday


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 20, 2010)

We looked at replacing our decals before we sold our 210RS and we were quoted $100 cdn for the front decal.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I have an '06 and just replaced all the decals on the front cap. I went through Graphics Unlimited. I think it wa $47 for all the decals on the front. 5 year warranty. Give them a call. They will need to resesrch the design a little but they will provide an exact match. I heard the supplied Keystone with their graphics originally.
good luck.

Brian


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I have an '06 and just replaced all the decals on the front cap. I went through Graphics Unlimited. I think it wa $47 for all the decals on the front. 5 year warranty. Give them a call. They will need to resesrch the design a little but they will provide an exact match. I heard the supplied Keystone with their graphics originally.
> good luck.
> 
> Brian


 Brian

Can you recheck the link? I couldn't get it to work.
Thanks
Stan


----------

